

Using Skype on iOS can put you at risk of losing your job - jonny_eh
http://community.skype.com/t5/iOS-iPhone-and-iPad/Managing-Skype-notification-on-iOS/m-p/3002594#M25821

======
al2o3cr
LOL - "My boss is a dick, so it's Skype's fault!"

Try reading the ToS you agreed to when launching the program, bucko...

